# Diamond Bows



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

I think I'm pretty much set on the Rapture. Anyone have any opinions good or bad before I make the purchase?


Daimond is part of BowTech


----------



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

But yu ain't got that muzzleloader broke in yet????and you''ll need to buy arrows and targets and bow sights and lights for the bowsights and then you'll have to find time to practice??You gotta go out and find sumpin' to hunt then?? Oh yeah, seen 5 today and one was your ol'friend,Mr. 6ptr.!!one doe with twins and 2 bucks!!! see ya when you learn how to load that bow!! ---and buy a treestand !!!!!you will need it!!


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Rapture Bow??was That The One Jesus Invented?


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

rac123 said:


> But yu ain't got that muzzleloader broke in yet????and you''ll need to buy arrows and targets and bow sights and lights for the bowsights and then you'll have to find time to practice??You gotta go out and find sumpin' to hunt then?? Oh yeah, seen 5 today and one was your ol'friend,Mr. 6ptr.!!one doe with twins and 2 bucks!!! see ya when you learn how to load that bow!! ---and buy a treestand !!!!!you will need it!!




ya see ol' rac, while you been perched up there on that mountian, I been down here on level ground knockin' out little red circles with my old bow, I go da arrows, got da sight, got da rest. gonna steal a friends tree stand just cause he thinks he's cool and can walk through a field and shoot a poor little doe!!!! Ol' six is gonna go down if I gotta roll myself down that mole hill and rastle the burger down myself!!!!


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

See my other post. I just bought one. One heck of a little bow!


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks, just checked it out, now i gotta pay off this vacation first


----------

